
In Turkey, a power play will leave ancient towns underwater - emrekutlu
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2018/11/turkey-flooding-dams-displaced-antiquities-mesopotamia/
======
stevenhubertron
It's tough for Turkey I bet. Water is one of the worlds most important assets,
and Turkey should ensure their water supply for the future droughts that are
coming, but destroying such history rich area is tough.

~~~
AJ007
I can’t comment on the specific project, but it could do the opposite. Dams
eventually silt up and the changes in waterflow can cause a lot of other
undesirable changes. If planned poorly enough, hydroelectric shouldn’t even be
considered renewable energy.

------
anticensor
> Turkey has no native oil or natural gas sources.

Wrong. Turkey has vast oil resources[0] but they are unexploited due to
current oil&gas pipeline treaties. As can you see in [0], European part and
South of Turkey is full of oil reserves. More reserves are available in the
shores.

[0]:
[https://slideplayer.biz.tr/slide/1938461/7/images/3/T%C3%9CR...](https://slideplayer.biz.tr/slide/1938461/7/images/3/T%C3%9CRK%C4%B0YE+PETROL+HAR%C4%B0TASI.jpg)

